# Killer Network e2200 macht Probleme



## PrOXiMATEHD (8. März 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich habe da ein Problem 
Auf meinem MSI Z87 G45 ist der Killer e2200/ Qualcomm Netzwerkcjip verbaut. Allerdings bereitet er mir deryeit einige Probleme. 

Das Hauptproblem ist, dass sich Steam bei jedem komplett neuen Start erstmal für ca 1 Minute aufhängt bevor es startet. Hier habe ich erst ewig gesucht bis ich beim neu aufsetzen von Windows bemerkt habe, dass dieses Problem mit der alten Version des Lan Treibers (von der Mainboard DVD) nicht mehr auftritt. Allerdings hatte ich mit dieser Treiberversion das Problem, dass ich in DOTA2 nicht mehr spielen konnte, da sich das Spiel direkt verabschiedet hat sobald man ein Spiel anfangen wollte. Nach einem Update des LAN Treibers hat sich das DOTA Problem zwar erledigt, aber jetzt macht Steam wieder Mucken....

Das Betriebssystem ist Windows 8.1 64bit.

Einzeln deinstallieren kann ich den "Killer Network Manager" aber nicht, da immer direkt der LAN Treiber ebenfalls deinstalliert wird. Und das ist jetzt nicht gerade mein Ziel.

Hat irgend jemand hier schon ähnliche Probleme mit dem Killer Network Manager gehabt oder weiß wie ich die Software deaktivieren kann ?

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar
Weitere Fragen einfach stellen


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (8. März 2015)

Versuch mal über das program Live Ubrade 6 alle Treiber zu aktualiseiren.... 
Hatt bei mir geholfen das er sich wieder verbinden läst..... 
Habe fast die selbe Hardware....


----------



## Combi (8. März 2015)

ubrade?!wasn das?
meinst du evtl. live upgrade?!

versuch mal driver booster 2.
das proggi kann wirklich alle treiber aktualisieren und hält die kiste aufm neuesten stand...


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (8. März 2015)

Jap das meinte ich bin am Tablet.....  Sorry....


----------



## Gluksi (8. März 2015)

ich benutze Driver Fusion. ist aktueller wie der Booster und einige anderen. Ohne Zusatz Software.. und er findet vom E2200 den neusten und installiert ihn auch richtig... wichtig ist die Software als Armin auszuführen.


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (8. März 2015)

Erstmal danke für die Vorschläge.
 Habe den Treiber mit LiveUpdate6 und driver booster gecheckt, aber beide haben kein Update angezeigt. Ich habe aber stattdessen die Intel ME und den Chipsettreiber upgedated aber es hat nichts gebracht. Alles ist exakt gleich wie zuvor.


----------



## D0pefish (8. März 2015)

Du kannst den Treiber auch "von Hand" installieren. Killer Suite deinstallieren und dann im Gerätemanager Rechtsklick auf das Device, Treiber aktualisieren, auf dem Computer suchen... zum entpackten Archiv navigieren, passenden Unterordner zum verwendeten OS wählen und installieren. Danach funktioniert der Chip wie eine ganz normale Atheros-LAN-Verbindung aber ohne die Vorzüge des imho sehr guten QoS.
Hab auch Problemchen mit den letzten Suiten... nicht immer wird eine IP vom DSL-Router abgeholt, da meiner immer mit dem Rechner startet bzw. mit dem Rechner abschaltet. Das lässt sich duch Deaktivieren des Killer-Dienstes beheben, muss man ausprobieren. Das letzte Update 1.1.50.1414 muss ich erst testen.


----------



## BertB (8. März 2015)

ich hatte bei nem z87 g65, was nahezu baugleich ist, probleme mit der killer software und gleichzeitig avast antivirus,

mit kaspersky gehts,

kannst ja auch mal dein virusprogramm runteschmeißen, zum gegenchecken


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (10. März 2015)

Ok werde ich probieren


----------

